# Where is the Best/Cheapest place to get 6" Chemical Glow Sticks?



## jtice (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a trip coming up in a month, that I want to get some glow sticks for.
We use them as makers in caves, making tie downs around the tents, etc. at camp.

So far, the best price I can find is about $37 for 50 shipped.
Thats for the 6" x 15" thick 8 to 12 hour ones.

Thanks
~John


----------



## luigi (Apr 16, 2007)

Check www.extremeglow.com
I've bought several times for them and they were good, cheap and reliable.

Hope it helps.
Luigi


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 16, 2007)

www.sureglow.com

50 x 6" sticks for $30.

Also, I've placed 2 orders in the past, and each time there was a promotion where you get 100 glow bracelets for free.


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 16, 2007)

i get mine from the dollar store... 30 in a package for a dollar. They work for hours and hours.


----------



## jtice (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, pretty good deals there.
Didnt know about the sureglow.com place, seems they do have that 100 free bracelets deal, but you have to spend at least $50.

30 pack for $1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????
Were they 6" ones? seems as bright as most?
Thats nuts, I would have bought $20 worth ! LOL

~John


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 16, 2007)

The freebie glow bracelets are great for tent stake markers. Just tie them in a knot around the base. That's what we do when camping with a lot of tents.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2007)

jtice said:


> . . .I want to get some glow sticks for. . .
> 
> So far, the best price I can find is about $37 for 50 shipped.
> 
> ...


That's really thick cyalume light stick at fifteen inches! :huh: But, we know what you mean—1.5"

Anyhou, don't know if you like eBay, but a lot of 50 for the 6" 8~12 hour glow sticks goes for $26.95 for that Buy Now button. Then again, there that $7.00 S&H fee that ups the ante to $33.95.

Think I've got to check out the dollar store down the street here. Hmmm. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## jtice (Apr 16, 2007)

OOPS, 

Actually, I meant 15mm 
There are 11mm ones that are not as bright, or last as long.
The 15mm ones are rated for at least 8 hours, some 12.

Yea, saw the Ebay ones as well, but they get to allll most the price from these other more rebutable places.
I have ordered from www.illuminationz.com they have been fine,
but the last time I tried to finish off my last ones, they didnt work 
I had them about a year, 1.5 years at most.

~John


----------



## Omega Man (Apr 16, 2007)

I vote Dollar Tree. Some locations have the traditional 6" stick, and I wish I'd bought more when mine did. Mine has been getting the necklaces, braclets, and pendants lately. Went today and all they have are the long necklace style. But I got a few bracelts in funny colors like yellow and burgandy.


----------



## super64 (Apr 17, 2007)

I actually had the exact same question.
I just made an order from extremeglow.com

thank you.


----------

